# They asked if I wanted the ribs cracked or not?



## den (May 19, 2009)

I'm a newbie and trying my first ribs this weekend.  The place we order pork from asked if I wanted the ribs cracked or not.  What the hell is that?


----------



## ronp (May 19, 2009)

NO idea, better ask them.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 19, 2009)

Ya got me.


----------



## txbbqman (May 19, 2009)

Sorry Never heard of that one before


----------



## trapper (May 19, 2009)

Are you sure you dialed the right number? Sounds like you might have gotten "Guido & Sal's Collection Agency, LLC."


----------



## scubadoo97 (May 19, 2009)

When trimming full slabs of spares to make St. Louis style ribs you cut the rib tips off at the joint.  You can feel where they bend.  I think they are  talking about cracking this cartilage joint between the ribs.


----------



## ashton (May 19, 2009)

I had to call my cousin the Butcher on this one. It means one of two things either they are going to cut the brisket bone off so that it so all you have to do is cut down between the individual ribs.  Or they are going to barely saw into that brisket bone so you can seperate them easier. 

WIth the brisket bone gone it makes them like St.Louis style ribs. 

Hope that helps!

Ash

Scubadoo97 beat me to it lol


----------



## pops6927 (May 20, 2009)

There's several ways to 'crack' the ribs.  The most common is to separate the brisket from the ribs as in St. Louis style.  Another is to cut half way thru the joints and bend them over and under the ribs, the fat from the brisket basting the leaner rib meat.  Another is to cut through the ligaments about every other rib down thru the brisket so you can finish the cuts between the ribs after cooking.   Yet another meaning is to similarly cut through the breastbone on the large end of the ribs with a cleaver three or four times, so you can pass through it with a knife down thru the cartilages and between the ribs (this was the method I learned from my dad).  All methods are meant to ease carving of the ribs thru the cartilages and bone of the brisket.


----------



## eagle (May 20, 2009)

" They are going to barely saw into that brisket bone so you can seperate them easier. "

The cousin the butcher knows what it is too crack the ribs.


----------



## den (May 20, 2009)

Thanks all, I'm ordering them cracked.


----------



## billbo (May 20, 2009)

I cracked a couple ribs once, man did that hurt!


----------



## forktender (May 21, 2009)

Are you sure heard the word ribs and not Crabs..LMAO!!!!!!

Thank you for asking this question I learned something new about ribs today.


----------



## blacklab (May 22, 2009)

Only when ya breath.


----------

